# Pimple that won't go away on DD's cheek



## rahans

My 3.5 yo DD has a pimple with whitehead on her cheek for about 6 months now (it may have been there longer). She has some other bumps around it that look like smaller pimples. I mentioned it to her dr at her 3 yr appt and he said it could be mild ezcema. It looks like it has gotten more pronounced in the last few weeks. What should I do? Leave it alone and monitor it for a few more months? Any creams? Not sure if it is food related. We're in NE so could be flaring up due to colder weather and indoor heat? I remember her having a whitehead on the exact same spot on her face when she was a few months old.
Should I be posting this on H&H instead? TIA.


----------



## sbgrace

Pimple on a child is often staph. Staying that long even more likely staph.
Your doctor messed up. I'd want a culture (to make sure it's not resistant) and cream. Google impetigo and staph.


----------



## rahans

Now I'm scared - I was reading something on MRSA which got me thinking of the spot on her face - which is why I posted. It looks like a regular whitehead (no red around it)- I can try to take a photo tomorrow and post it here. My MIL who is a nurse has looked at it several times and just said to put cream on it (I never mentioned Staph to her)...
I also thought it could be milia but she seems old for that, right?


----------



## Ellen Griswold

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sbgrace* 
Pimple on a child is often staph. Staying that long even more likely staph.
Your doctor messed up. I'd want a culture (to make sure it's not resistant) and cream. Google impetigo and staph.

This is exactly what I thought too.


----------



## mamadebug

I would want it checked for staph as well. Some of our really good friends dealt with it earlier this year. It cleared up pretty quickly once they figured it out and got meds, but they lived with it for a number of months before figuring it out.


----------



## lindberg99

I would take her in too. My son had a pimple with a whitehead on his cheek when he was 6. It was there for months. Then one weekend, it started to look like this: http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v78/lindberg999/?action=view&current=DSCF5789.jpghttp://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...h_DSCF5789.jpg. It wasn't a staph infection but a cyst and beneath the surface, it was pretty big. We got a plastic surgeon to remove it. I had to take him to a dermatologist to get it diagnosed, he saw two pediatricians and neither one of them thought it was a cyst. But the derm. diagnosed it within a minute.

If it is a cyst, it isn't harmful at all. But it won't go away on it's own.


----------



## Ak Mom

On a milder note, my son had a rash that looked like small pimples, some with whiteheads, some without on his cheeks. It would be mild in the summer, and worse in the winter, and sometimes spread to his upper arms. I got all kinds of responses from Dr.'s until I went to see a Naturopath who immediately knew what it was. A mild rash caused by vit. D deficiency and essential fatty acids. He has been on the Nordic Naturals fish oil with vit d since and it went away within two days. Good luck, hope it's not staph!


----------



## rahans

The good news is that the whitehead was not there today (go figure!) and the pimple looks much better - barely noticable. She has some other smaller spots around it. I'm still wondering if it gets worse due to something she's eating...
Funny you should mention the Vit D - I started her and DS on Nordic Naturals CLO last week (tho I've forgotten to give a couple days!) so I'll keep this up and keep an eye on it. If it gets worse again, I will take her to my dermatologist. She has very dry skin and was itching like crazy today on her arms, torso - this was the coldest day so far. I've put Eucerin Calming Creme on her 3 times today.


----------



## Ak Mom

If we skip the Nordic Naturals for a couple of days, the rash comes back immediately. But once he starts taking it again, it is gone within two days. So if it doesn't go away within a couple of days of taking the fish oil and vitamin D, then you might want to take her in.


----------



## Lula's Mom

Could it just be a milia bump? You know, those little white pearly things that a lot of babies have at some point? You said she had it in the same place when she was an infant, so that's what makes me think so (and it not having a red/inflamed appearance). Click on the thumbnails to see if it looks like milia.

Ds had them when he was little and I picked them out. I am a terrible picker.


----------



## lindberg99

That's good it's gone! It sounds like it's nothing to worry about unless it starts to change and get bigger or something.


----------

